

Exotic, gigantic molecules fit inside each other like Russian nesting dolls - gnrlbzik
http://news.uchicago.edu/article/2015/01/22/exotic-gigantic-molecules-fit-inside-each-other-russian-nesting-dolls

======
sctb
We changed the URL from [http://phys.org/news/2015-01-exotic-giantic-
molecules-russia...](http://phys.org/news/2015-01-exotic-giantic-molecules-
russian-dolls.html), which refers to this announcement.

